# berlioz, Chopin, Scriabin



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Weston said:


> clavichorder said:
> 
> 
> > The hope of this thread is to spark more listening and exploration. Conversation comes after that, as it should be.
> ...


----------

